# 8 Speed Chain?



## meeshu (Jan 31, 2008)

This is a follow up to my topic here.

I've remeasured my bikes' chain length more carefully using a tradesman steel tape measure. The chain measures about 12" plus 1/32" over 12" of tape. This indicates that the chain has stretched a bit, and replacement of the chain should be considered soon.

I'm now looking getting a replacement 8 speed chain within the next couple of months. The replacement chain should (ideally) be more durable than the bikes' current KMC Z82 chain, and not prone to breaking.

Bike specs -

Crank - FSA Vero compact
Cassette - Shimano CS-HG50 12~25
Chain - KMC Z82

Preliminary research suggests the following brands and models of chain may be suitable for my bike.

*KMC*
Z8 <- least preferred as it is ~ same as existing chain
Z8S
Z8RB
Z8XRB
X8.93
X8.99

*Shimano*
CN-HG40 <- low grade? low durability?
CN-HG50
CN-HG70
CN-IG70 <- may not work properly with some (road bike) crank/cassette combinations?
CN-HG91

*SRAM*
PC-830
PC-850
PC-870
PC-890

*Wippermann (Connex)*
804
808
8sX

From searching the internet, there are a variety of reports/reviews with conflicting information. Reports suggest some chains have poor shifting, break, and have poor durability. But there are also other reports that claim the chains run very well. What is not reported, and therefore not clear, under what conditions the chains were used (ridden hard?, regularly lubed?, ridden in wet/dirty conditions?). 

From the above list, which chain provides better durability and reliability (not easily broken) compared to the KMC Z82 chain?

I'm also unemployed at the moment, so expenditure should be kept to a minimum if possible. The replacement chain should (ideally) provide maximum durability/distance per dollar spent.


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

I've had great luck with whatever KMC (Z series) & SRAM 8spd chains I got online or at the LBS 'el cheapo/sale' I've bought in the last 5-10 years. I haven't bought an 8spd shimano chain in many years, mainly because they are more expensive. 

I wouldn't hesitate to go with Shimano HG50 or above if price were right & I've got a bunch of sram & kmc quicklinks for 'em.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

You're thinking too much, IMHO. There's not that much difference between them. Longevity has far more to do with riding conditions and maintenance than chain brand or model. If you're really thinking economy, buy the one that's on sale cheapest. And if your current chain has only .25% stretch, as you indicated, you could get another thousand miles.


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

JCavilia said:


> You're thinking too much, IMHO.


Exactly what I about to say, but now I don't have to.

I'm not familiar with all the chains listed, but I have used Wipperman chains for years mainly because they have the reusable Connex link that allows me to quickly and easily take the chain off the bike for maintenance, which means I do it more often, which contributes to the improved longevity that JCavilia mentions and, in turn, better overall economy.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Update*

Nashbar has the PC-850 on sale for 13 bucks. Can't do much better than that.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Piling on.*

As everyone says, you're overthinking this. What's more, customer reviews of bicycle chains are so unreliable as to be completely misleading—something you discovered yourself. My suggestion is to just buy a chain, install it properly and see how long you can make it last by good maintenance. Here's one for 18 bucks. Edit: forget it, get the same chain for 13 bucks, see post above.
http://www.excelsports.com/main.asp?page=8&description=Chain+PC-850&vendorCode=SRAM&major=1&minor=11


----------



## Golfguy (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm using the PC-850 I got cheap on a Campy 8-speed setup and everything is good. Go for it.


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

Any of your choices will be fine.

It's a question of preferences and budget. I prefer chains with connectors such as KMC, Sram or Wippermann. 

While the lowest end chains may not hold up as well, after that they're all basically the same quality, with higher cost buying non functional benefits like lower weight or nicer finish.


----------



## meeshu (Jan 31, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the comments!

I suspected there may not be a definitive answer (apart from "any chain will do") to my question, as chain choice appears to be partly subjective (what suits one may not necessarily suit another). But the question was asked anyway to get an idea of others thoughts.

As mentioned in my first post, I'm unemployed, and as I'm paying off bills left, right and center, I can't really afford to get a chain that is *not* durable and/or breaks. So I would like to get a suitable replacement chain *right first time* if possible.

To compound things, I have to get maybe two chain tools to break the chain for length adjustment and for on-road emergency repair. I'm considering Park Tool CT-3 chain tool for use at home, and Park Tool CT-5 chain tool for carrying on-road. Although if I wind up using a Wippermann (Connex) chain, I understand that the Park Tool chain tools do NOT work with Wippermann chains, and I'll have to get other brands of chain tools.

Further comments?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Chain tools*



meeshu said:


> To compound things, I have to get maybe two chain tools to break the chain for length adjustment and for on-road emergency repair.


In nearly 300,000 miles of road riding, I have never had a chain failure and never who had one happen to anyone I was riding with, so I never carry a chain tool. I know that a lot of people will tell you to carry one, but IME chain failures are nearly always an installation failure. Install the chain right, maybe by using a quick link if you doubt your skills, and chain failure should be a non-issue.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

> To compound things, I have to get maybe two chain tools to break the chain for length adjustment and for on-road emergency repair. I'm considering Park Tool CT-3 chain tool for use at home, and Park Tool CT-5 chain tool for carrying on-road.


I use my Park CT-5 both at home and on the road (once in 15 years, but it made the difference between riding and walking). Works fine.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

meeshu said:


> I can't really afford to get a chain that is *not* durable and/or breaks. So I would like to get a suitable replacement chain *right first time* if possible.


No one can give a guarantee against wear or breakage with any of these chains you listed. On the other hand, none of he chains you listed are bad chains. As said by FBin NY: any of your choices will be fine. Understand your financial predicament, but I'm still not sure why that would necessitate spending hours agonizing over which chain (a wear part) to buy.

Agree with Drew: there's no need to spend money for an extra chain tool. The CT-5 is good enough to even be a shop tool.


----------



## Deadwrong666 (Sep 8, 2010)

I have no problems with the wipperman 804....seems good.


----------



## durielk (Jan 8, 2011)

Get a chain tool for the shop, forget the road one. Get a chain with a connector & you can always remove it, install as per instructions as they are directional. 
I have broken chains while mountain biking climbing a steep embackment, but have yet to have chain problems on a road bike.


----------



## meeshu (Jan 31, 2008)

Comments noted, thanks!

Due to my financial situation, I will not be able to purchase a new chain and a chain tool until two months time. But this delay will also give me time to choose the chain and chain tool being offered at the best price, whatever brand/model they may be.

Also, to minimize expenditure, I'm now thinking of getting just one chain tool for use at home only. I won't carry a chain tool with me on my rides (I already carry two spare tubes, tire levers, wallet, cell phone, and a couple of wrenches/drivers). I don't want to carry more tools unless _really_ necessary.


----------



## meeshu (Jan 31, 2008)

*Getting there!*

At this stage, I'm looking at getting a KMC X8.93 chain, although a SRAM PC-850 chain is an alternative. These chains seem to be relatively cheap and perform quite well according to various online sources.

As I am having some trouble shifting on my bike (as detailed in my topic here), I am considering getting a new cassette as well. Most likely candidate is the Shimano HG50-8 13~23 tooth cassette.

The main issue now is choosing a chain tool. If a chain pin proves to be stubborn to remove, a chain tool that provides sufficient force (ie long chain tool handle) to remove the pin without bending/breaking the chain tool handle and/or bending/breaking the chain tool pin is required.

I've never used and never seen a chain tool in detail before. So I presume most, if not all, chain tools allow the far side chain plate to rest on a base or anvil of the chain tool so that the plate will not bend/deform while chain pins are pushed out?

Shimano and Rohloff chain tools are too expensive.

From Park Tool range of chain tools, the CT-3 is perhaps the nearest chain tool to being durable with long handle. The CT-4.2 appears to be durable with long handle, but is (relatively) expensive. The CT-5 is cheap(ish), but handle is short and durability is questionable(?)

Some other chain tools being considered -

*BBB* -
Nautilus II (details) <- questionable durability and handle appears a bit short and too thin?
Proficonnect (details)

*Pedro's* -
Chain Tool 2.0 (details) <- may not work with some KMC chains??
Tutto (Evolver) (details) <- seem to be unavailable at the moment?

Apart from Park Tool chain tools, the best chain tool (cheapish, durable, able to deal with tough to remove chain pins) is?


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

meeshu said:


> The main issue now is choosing a chain tool. If a chain pin proves to be stubborn to remove, a chain tool that provides sufficient force (ie long chain tool handle) to remove the pin without bending/breaking the chain tool handle and/or bending/breaking the chain tool pin is required.


I've never had any problems with my Park CT-5.


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

On the 8 speed bike I've always used the SRAM chains. Never an issue and last quite a long time. For a chain tool i just use this inexpensive little metal one, Tivoli I think. It's always worked as it should going on 20ish years. With the SRAM chains and the quick connect link you really only need it to shorten the chain on initial install anyway. 8 speed pins press out rather easily.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Never heard of a chain tool, even the smallest and cheapest, with insufficient leverage. You''re still overthinking. Buy the little Park one, or what's on sale


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Long ago I bought a bunch of Shimano 6 speed chains for the 6spd bikes. Used the last one up a couple years back. I picked up a SRAM 850 to test...works great. The chain tools aren't big $. You might even find them at the big mass stores like WalMart though I haven't looked.


----------



## quattrotom (Jul 15, 2006)

I have had the Park CT-5 since 1996 (I'm not sure it was called that back then). I purchased it with money from my first part-time job. It survived me through high school, college, grad school and the 10 bikes I've owned since then. It has lived most of it's life in my Jandd seatpost bag that is routinely wet from rides. I've added a drop of oil once every few years and it's never rusted or failed me. I've used it to shorten chains probably 40 times over the past 15 years (SS, 8, 9 and 10 speed - my CT-5 was built years before 9 and 10 speed even came on the market). Buy the CT-5 and stop worrying. 

For chains - you are also over thinking. Like Kerry, I have never broken a chain on any of my bikes - racing road, cyclocross and mountain. I will admit I did see someone once break a chain.

I have purchased close to ten of the 7/8 speed KMC chains branded by Nashbar. They are on my commuter, my wife's commuter and I had used them on my cyclocross bike until I upgraded it to 10 speed. I also run them on my SS 29'er mountain bike. This chain is on sale right now for $11.99 at Nashbar. They come with the KMC quick link and shift perfect IMO - as well as my 10 speed Dura Ace setup on the cross bike.


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

The little park chain tool has never let me down.. I've broken a tab on a cheapo aluminum tivoli type tool, but that was user error (hamfist!). 
I have busted a handful of mtn bike chains the last 25 years (more often end up using it on someone elses bike!), so I always try to carry a chain tool in my kit, whether the CT-5 (got it ~1995) or on a multi-tool. 
Until recently, the same ct-5 has been my go-to shop chain tool, but I rec'd it's big brother as a b-day present a year or 2 ago. I'd added it to my wishlist mainly because I was concerned that the old ct-5 wasn't "10-spd" compatible...


----------



## meeshu (Jan 31, 2008)

*Thanks!*

As mentioned in an earlier post, I will get either the KMC X8.93 or the SRAM PC-850 chain, whichever is the cheaper chain at the time of purchase (in about one months time; I don't have money available now).

To minimize expenditure, I'm obliged to buy a cheap (but durable, if possible) chain tool. The most likely contenders are the Park CT-5 and the BBB Nautilus II. Again, whichever is the cheaper chain tool at the time of purchase will be the one I will most likely buy.


----------



## iridium_red (Jul 2, 2010)

deleted - wrong post


----------

